# Cyan stopped printing - Epson WF-7210



## TLHayes639 (Sep 21, 2017)

The cyan on my Epson WF-7210 printer has suddenly stopped printing. I am using CobraInk for my sublimation. Reservoir is full and it primes easily.


I have done numerous nozzle cleanings, reprimed the system and cleaned the little air filter peg, as suggested by Richard at CobraInk, as somehow it has gotten ink in it. I have been able to get it to print a little bit on the nozzle check a few times, but it is back to not printing cyan. The other colors are fine. Richard suggested that I pull the air filter off, but that didn't help either.


Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions? It was printing along just fine, in the middle of an order, and just quit printing on me.


Any thoughts or suggestions would be very greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

get a set of xl refillable carts and use those while you do a full clean on the cis

put down lots of paper towels and empty the cis into empty bottles through funnels with a cheesecloth filter
maybe it is something floating in your ink

to me, i liken cis to a 2019 car and refillable cartridges to a 1982 f150
one has very little to breakdown and can be fixed with a crescent wrench,
the other needs years of training and a large set of specific tools to fix

might be nice to have video screens and have the car parallel park for you,
but it is nicer to simply, and more consistently, drive from point a to point b


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

into has it down - CIS were made and designed to use more ink trying to clear then you use printing. The other strong possibility is the head is shot. The only way to really tell is to get carts and try. Cheapest way would be just get the standard ink cartridges and see if you have the same problem


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that's a better idea

try your original carts first,
then if your printhead is kaputski you can reassess which model to get and then buy the carts


----------



## TLHayes639 (Sep 21, 2017)

I bought the cleaning cartridges from the ink company and now I am up and running!


Thank you for your help!


----------



## BOWSBYMOMMA (Sep 16, 2017)

TLHayes639 said:


> I bought the cleaning cartridges from the ink company and now I am up and running!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Cleaning cartridges? I'm having a similar issue with my 7710 only it's all my colors except for yellow that aren't printing. I have refillable cartridges though, not the CIS system.

I've done head cleanings
bought cleaning solution and did that, still only printing yellow.

did you purchase through Cobra? Any guidance is appreciated, my printer is only 1 month old!


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

Head cleanings is NOT the right way to go with the 7000 series printers with CIS systems and cobra ink CYAN has always been an issue for years with me and I switched to InkXPro and have had very few ink issues...

If you "lose" a color, do a head cleaning and then a nozzle check and if one of your colors isn't showing up, cyan is notorious, then theres' a few steps you should do BEFORE any other head cleanings...

On top of the CIS system, where you have those filters, take them out, use a priming or blowout syringe, we all have those syringes, lol, and without anything on the tip, pull about 2cc of air into it then insert it where the filter was, should be a nice tight fit...leave the large plug IN...blow that 2cc into that air filter hole slowly...leave it in for about 3-5 minutes...

This is normally what the issue is, air somewhere in the system, usually right inside the cartridge, and by forcing air directly into the system you will find everything back to normal...

Multiple head cleaners seriously shorten your ink supply and also the print head life...

I use 3 WF7110's and since I switched to InkXPro's ink I've had each of them for close to 2 years now with very few ink issues and we do 80-120 prints a day on each using Epson Presentation Matte 13x19 paper...

I'm dreading getting a new 7210 or whatever is the replacement for 7110's


----------



## TLHayes639 (Sep 21, 2017)

I did purchase the cleaning cartridges through Cobra Ink.


I honestly don't know what to suggest, but maybe try what Jimmy34 posted.


Good luck!


----------



## Coolhandlt (Oct 18, 2017)

I’ve been running Epson 7110 and 7210 for 2 years now. My original 7110 yellow never worked correctly and since it was under warranty they sent me a 7210 as a replacement. As of now I run 2 7210 epsons. One for light and dark transfer papers and one for sublimation. What’s crazy is my sub printer I have a cis system and it runs great. My transfer printer I run epson cartridges that I reset and refill and it works great! I still have a cis system that it refuses to “read” and Therefore I can’t use it. (It’s a back up to my sub cis when it crashes I guess) So with all this being said. I’ve made 100’s of prints for my customers, and for my own businesses I print my own shirts to give to clients. I love my epsons but I would invest and get a 2 yr extention warranty. For 150.00 it’s a great investment. But one that won’t last forever, but what do you expect for that kind of money?


----------



## Firemonte (Mar 31, 2021)

Is the print head for a 7210 the same as 7110? I know i need to replace it but all i can find to buy is for the 7110


----------

